
Huawei's latest TV ad is not going over well in Canada - shaggyfrog
https://www.macleans.ca/opinion/huaweis-pitch-to-canadians-keep-your-friends-and-family-close/
======
flyGuyOnTheSly
Misleading title... as the author admits that "The video is actually totally
benign."

The reactions have everything to do with the current political situation, and
nothing to do with the advertisement.

Huawei could have created an ad stating that they cured cancer and the
technology is exclusively accessible to Canadians for a period of 3 years, and
they would still get flak.

~~~
zwaps
I can't really think of any Huawei ad that would "go over well in Canada"
right now, so the title is not at all misleading.

~~~
benjaminbrodie
That's why he used the word "misleading". You are pointing out the title is
strictly speaking true. But it can still mislead, especially by generating
false expectations about the precise way in which it is true. I mean, that's
how a lot of jokes work

------
vernie
Is a tweet with a dozen likes newsworthy? Are four?

~~~
happytoexplain
Any given tweet? No more than any given public statement by any given person.
Certainly it's the content and context that contributes more to its
noteworthiness, as opposed whether or not it's a tweet and how many likes it
has.

